# Wanted: Book by Axel Sell



## redleg23 (May 6, 2009)

Wanted: Axel Sells' Breeding and inheritance in pigeons. This book has been out of print for some time. If anyone would consider selling one or knows of a supplier who may have a copy, let me know. thanks


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Call Jedds*

*Hi redleg, Try JEDDS PIGEON SUPPLY they have the book listed in their catalog BK088 is the catalog number, sells for 65dollars, plus shipping. Their toll free number is 800-659-5928. * GEORGE


----------



## redleg23 (May 6, 2009)

Sold out. Someone suggested Denica enterprises. Has anyone heard of this company? They sell chevita products and this specific book. http://www.dcppp.com/Denicap.html


----------



## jdlenz70 (Feb 24, 2010)

*Breeding and Inheritance in Pigeons*



redleg23 said:


> Wanted: Axel Sells' Breeding and inheritance in pigeons. This book has been out of print for some time. If anyone would consider selling one or knows of a supplier who may have a copy, let me know. thanks


I have a copy of this book printed in 1986.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

redleg23 said:


> Wanted: Axel Sells' Breeding and inheritance in pigeons. This book has been out of print for some time. If anyone would consider selling one or knows of a supplier who may have a copy, let me know. thanks


THERE IS ONE FOR SALE RIGHT NOW ON EGGBID.COM PRICE now is 149.00 dollars . There was 3 books last week. This book Ibelieve the owners have a few. You might go there and start biding.


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Jedds has 4 or so of these in stock for 65.00 as of 5-12-11 I think, I picked up 4 and I bet once they are gone they are gone for good? The cheapest price I have seen these new are 200.00 from a few other websites..


----------

